# Ginipigs



## Jessycat (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a little Ginipig called mical and i am ralie woride he is draging his back legs and bum do you have a clue wots up and if its because its just the winter!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd get him to the vets as soon as possible tbh, what you described isn't normal so needs checking as soon as possible.
Sending vibes your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jessycat said:


> I have a little Ginipig called mical and i am ralie woride he is draging his back legs and bum do you have a clue wots up and if its because its just the winter!!!


He needs to see a vet asap.

Could be a number of things but definatly not the winter!

Has he been dropped or knocked? He sounds like he has paralysis and his spine may have been injured.

If not there maybe something putting pressure on his spine causing this.

Is he getting enough vitamin C. Not only do they need a good guinea pig food that contains this but green foods high in vitamin c is essential. One of the symptoms of lack of the vitamin is dragging back legs.

Hun you must take him to the vets asap to get him treated and prevent anymore suffering

keep us updated


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No it's not normal for guinea pigs to do this and he really needs to see a vet as soon as possible. I had a guinea pig that was 5 when he started going off his back legs. I took him to the vet straight away and the vet wasn't sure what was causing it but didn't hold out much hope for him. I did get him better though and he got the movement in his legs back again. He did go off them several more times before he died in April this year aged 6 years old. 

They do need special care when they go off their legs as they need to be washed underneath quite frequently. Please take him to the vets as soon as possible though.


----------



## Jessycat (Jan 21, 2010)

we have been giveing him some top noch vegis and medicin and he is fealing a bit better so ill cat a bit more later!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sorry but veggies aren't going to help - he needs to see a vet. It could be a calcium deficiency or he's injured his spine but only the vet can tell you this and he could be suffering. What sort of medicine have you been giving him?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jessycat said:


> we have been giveing him some top noch vegis and medicin and he is fealing a bit better so ill cat a bit more later!


So you have been to the vets?

Its 30 mins since you first posted and now he is a bit better? 

What meds are you giving him?

Great news if he has improved that quickly though


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Any news of this guinea pigs, hope he has seen a vet, he needs to, today.


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

worrying thread.... hope the guinea pig is ok


----------

